# peut-on délocaliser la bibliothèque itunes sur un DD externe



## tcharli94 (2 Novembre 2010)

bonjour,

je voulais avoir des informations sur la localisation de la bibliothèque itunes. (je suis sur mac)

je m'explique: j'ai plus de 100 G de musique que je me sert pour mon travail. comme je ne peux les conserver sur mon ordi j'ai tout stocké sur un disque externe. (ce qui me sert aussi de sauvegarde)
je voudrais rentrer dans mon ipod 160G toute ma musique ainsi que faire une sauvegarde sur mon disque externe et ne rien conserver sur mon ordi. 

mes questions sont: 
-Est-il possible de délocaliser ma bibliothèque itunes sur mon disque externe? (de manière à y mettre toute ma musique et la consulter dans itunes pour au fur et à mesure l'ajouter sur mon ipod) si oui, comment faire?
-Est ce une bonne manière de procéder?

par avance merci de votre aide.


----------



## Kamidh (2 Novembre 2010)

Oui tu peux mettre la bibliothèque itunes ou tu le souhaite, dans mon cas elle est placé dans un second disque dur interne sur mon MBP, tu peux également placer en externe sur un disque ou même un NAS.

Tu choisis dans les préférences d'iTunes le chemin d'accès ce qui te permet de libérer de la place sur ta machine et continuer a faire des sync avec iPod/iPad/iPhone.


----------



## tcharli94 (2 Novembre 2010)

ok! moi aussi je suis sur MBP. merci pour ta réponse Kamidh

par contre j'ai peur de faire une connerie pour le chemin d'accès. ça ce trouve dans "avancé"/mofifier l'emplacement du dossier itunes media?

je te demande ça car j'ai fait le test et ça ne me créer pas une nouvelle bibliothèque vierge.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h52 ----------

d'ailleurs c'est quoi le dossier itunes media ? c'est ce qu'on appelle la bibliothèque ou ça a une autre fonction?


----------



## subsole (2 Novembre 2010)

tcharli94 a dit:


> ok! moi aussi je suis sur MBP. merci pour ta réponse Kamidh
> 
> par contre j'ai peur de faire une connerie pour le chemin d'accès. ça ce trouve dans "avancé"/mofifier l'emplacement du dossier itunes media?
> 
> ...



- Copier le fichier iTunes (User=>Musiques=>*iTunes*) sur le DD externe.
- Ouvrir l'application iTunes en maintenant la touche _alt_ ensuite il faudra cliquer sur '_choisir_', et donner le chemin de la bibliothèque (le dossier iTunes nouvellement copié sur le DD externe).
L'application iTunes va se lancer en chargeant la bibliothèque depuis le DD externe.

Lorsque tu auras vérifié que l'application iTunes trouve la bibliothèque sur le DD externe, tu pourras l'effacer sur ton DD interne.


----------



## tcharli94 (2 Novembre 2010)

Yessss Merci Subsole.
manip rapide et efficace. ;-)


----------



## arbaot (2 Novembre 2010)

le dossier iTunes Media contient tout les "medias" consolidés dans iTunes ou acheté sur le store :

iTunes
-Album Artwork => le*s* bases d'illustrations 
-Downloads =>telechargement en cour ou incomplet (arrêté)
-iTunes Library
-iTunes Library Extras.itdb
-iTunes Library Genius.itdb
-iTunes Library.xml
-*iTunes Media
--Ajouter automatiquement à iTunes
--Books
--Mobile Applications
--Movies
--Music
--Podcasts
--TV Shows*
-Previous iTunes Libraries


il peut y avoir d'autres répertoires : non ajouté ou liés à Ping ...


----------



## tcharli94 (2 Novembre 2010)

merci pour le complément d'info Arboat


----------

